# Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!



## Molke-Drink (10. Februar 2013)

Huhu.
Habe mir einige Formen aus Gibs gegossen und wollte mir ein paar Körbe machen,nur das Problem ist wenn ich das Blei in die Form gieße fängt das sofort an zu Brodeln und zu Kochen wie verrückt,danach spritzt es,was sehr gefährlich ist,aber woran liegt das?Ist das Blei zu heiß zu kalt? mache es auf einer Herdplatte warm...


----------



## Norbi (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*

Moin,da Du den Gips mit Wasser angerührt hast,ist der Gips noch zu feucht.Ich würde Ihn in den Backofen bei niedriger Temperatur einpaar Stunden trocknen.


----------



## zanderaal (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*

|kopfkratGenau so sieht es aus

liegt am Wassergehalt vom Gips
es gibt aber auch noch Gipssorten die eine höher Temperatur vertragen
oder versuch eine Aluform zu machen
Und vergess nicht deinen Körper zu schützen

Viel Spaß beim gießen
Berthold


----------



## Gondoschir (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*

Gips #h


----------



## fredolf (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*

Hallo
Schau auch mal hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=32252

Petri #h


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*

gibs gibst nich


----------



## Seele (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*

Ich würde die Form nicht in den Ofen stellen. Lieber ins Wohnzimmer und dann einfach 2 oder 3 Tage warten, dann ist er auch trocken und reißt dir nicht, schade um die Form.


----------



## sprogoe (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*



Molke-Drink schrieb:


> Huhu.
> mache es auf einer Herdplatte warm...



aber bitte nur im freien oder bestenfalls in einem gut durchlüftetem kellerraum!

*bleidämpfe sind stark gesundheitsgefährdend!!!*

gruß siggi


----------



## 42er barsch (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*



sprogoe schrieb:


> aber bitte nur im freien oder bestenfalls in einem gut durchlüftetem kellerraum!
> 
> *bleidämpfe sind stark gesundheitsgefährdend!!!*
> 
> gruß siggi



schaut euch den heuler mal an.  

!!! AUF KEINEN FALL ZUr NACHAHMUNG EMPFOHLEN !!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouOA08cWX9o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rE61WlHsiUU&list=UUY4vVALnz8B7tUlI5M1bW-A&index=9

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gHXc_4x478&list=UUY4vVALnz8B7tUlI5M1bW-A

hochgradig wahnsinnig,der alte.

gruss


----------



## sprogoe (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*

jo,
daß der typ während seiner langatmigen erklärung nicht gleich ins koma gefallen ist, wundert mich schon.

siggi


----------



## Harryyy (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*

Moin ich muss zugeben das ich meine ersten Pilker auch in der Küche gegossen habe , das Fester habe ich komplett auf gemacht . Das ganze hat dann eine Stunde gedauert , ich wahr aber nur zwischen durch in der Küche wenn das Blei geschmolzen wahr habe ich es in die Gußvormen gegossen und dann neues Blei in den Topf und wieder raus gegangen . Für das nächste mal werde ich mir eine passende Schutzmaske besorgen die für Blei dämpfe geeignet ist . Da wird es dann ja keine Probleme geben oder ?

Hier eine Maske : http://www.ebay.de/itm/261063014589?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1993wt_907


----------



## Gondoschir (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*

Warum bezahlst Du viel Geld für eine Wegwerfmaske?
Greif tiefer in die Tasche und kauf dir ne Maske mit Wechselfilter. Dann brauchst Du in Zukunft nur noch die Filter austauschen.
Ich trage auf der Arbeit dieses Modell:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/TOP-ANGEBOT-...24404832?pt=Arbeitsschutz&hash=item337c0aa660


----------



## Molke-Drink (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*

Habe die formen bei 150 grad 2 Stunden im Ofen gehabt, und liegen jetzt 2 Tage auf der Heizung, gerissen ist bis jetzt nichts. Werd's nochmal versuchen 
Könnt ihr mir noch ein paar tipps geben. Eine perfekte Form zum machen? Bräuche eig nur ein rechteck aber das stellt sich als garnicht so einfach dar, wird immer schief uneben und mit Blasen undso


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*



Molke-Drink schrieb:


> . Eine perfekte Form zum machen? Bräuche eig nur ein rechteck aber das stellt sich als garnicht so einfach dar,



Warum machst Du Dir so eine Mühe, hier gibt es die Dinger für eine paar wenige Euros...

http://www.bleigussformen-shop.de/Bleigussformen-Suesswasser


----------



## Silberreiher (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*

Hallo, 

also ich wäre da ganz vorsichtig mit Blei, das geht ab ner bestimmten Dosis im Körper richtig an die Gesundheit, und außerdem machts in hohen Dosen blöd, tatsächlich. Das ist ein Schwermetall und das kriegst du nie mehr raus, wenn es sich z.B. über Dämpfe oder bleihaltiges Wasser etc.. im Körper einlagert. 

Schon mal gesehen, wie elendig ein Adler wegen ein paar Bleischroten die er etwa über  mit Blei geschossene Hasen aufgenommen hat, krepiert? Auch Wasservögel haben übrigens Probleme mit abgerissenen Klemmbleien, die sie beim Grundeln aufnehmen können. Das Zeug ist Gift!

Ich fische aus Prinzip auch keinen Köder in dem Blei enthalten ist, auch weil es übers Wasser aufgenommen werden kann. Auch abgerissene Bleiköder möchte ich dem Wasser nicht zumuten. 

Tungsten ist eine echte alternative zu Blei, is noch schwerer, absolut ungiftig, und gibts außerdem auch als Knet-Tungsten, also gewissermaßen anstelle von Klemmbleien etc... 

Fliegenfischer verwenden meist nur Tungsten-Perlen zur Beschwerung ihrer Köder, Blei kommt da überhaupt nicht mehr zum Einsatz. 

Ich meine, gerade Fischen ist doch ein schönes Hobby in der Natur, ich käme im Traum nicht darauf, da giftige Sunbstanzen zu verwenden, oder mir dazu auch noch Schutzmasken beim Köderherstellen zuzulegen... Sorry, is eben meine Meinung, wollte damit aber niemand auf den Schlips treten.

Grüße, 
Daniel

PS: Die alten Römer hatten ein massives Gesundheitsproblem, weil ihre Wasserleitungen teilweise aus Blei und ihr Trinkwasser damit bleihaltig war. Es kam zu massenhaften Bleivergiftungen, welche jedoch damals als solche nicht erkannt wurden. Die waren dann eben "krank"...


----------



## zanderaal (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Gips #h


Jo Danke :vik:


----------



## Gondoschir (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*



Silberreiher schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich wäre da ganz vorsichtig mit Blei, das geht ab ner bestimmten Dosis im Körper richtig an die Gesundheit, und außerdem machts in hohen Dosen blöd, tatsächlich. Das ist ein Schwermetall und das kriegst du nie mehr raus, wenn es sich z.B. über Dämpfe oder bleihaltiges Wasser etc.. im Körper einlagert.
> 
> ...



Wow...
Den ersten konntest Du scheinbar schon überzeugen... 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=258092


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*



Silberreiher schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich wäre da ganz vorsichtig mit Blei, das geht ab ner bestimmten Dosis im Körper richtig an die Gesundheit, und außerdem machts in hohen Dosen blöd, tatsächlich. Das ist ein Schwermetall und das kriegst du nie mehr raus, wenn es sich z.B. über Dämpfe oder bleihaltiges Wasser etc.. im Körper einlagert.
> 
> ...




Stimmt so nicht ganz....Blei ist halt nicht gleich Blei
Reines elementares Blei,Bleisulfid sowie Bleiphosphat sind z.B
extrem Wasserunlöslich.

Gefährlich fürs Gewässer sind dagegen Bleisalze.
http://www.lenntech.de/pse/wasser/blei/blei-und-wasser.htm


Mag ja sein das Tungsten für dich eine Alternative ist....ich weiss ja nicht woher es bei dir Geld regnet ?

Bei Preisen von um die 6-7 € für 3-4 Tungsten Bullets endet bei mir die Alternative aber irgendwo in Höhe der Gesäßtasche.

Das ist selbstredend kein Freibrief fürs ungehemmte "Feuer frei mit Blei" aber solange in den Gewässern oder sonstwo auf der Welt noch ganz andere Gifte lauern und zwar z.T. mit Billigung von Staates Seite,mache ich mir um abgerissene Jigs noch die wenigsten Sorgen.

PS Und auch die Fliegenfischer verwenden Tungstenperlen weniger der Umwelt wegen ,sondern primär aufrund des besseren Dichte/Masseverhältnis von Wolframcarbid gegenüber Bleiperlen.Ausserdem sind ,als angenehmer Nebeneffekt, sämtl.Wolframcarbid Gewichte weitaus filigraner und unauffälliger als herkömmliche Bleigewichte mit gleicher Masse.


----------



## Silberreiher (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*

Hallo, 

ja ich gebs zu: war früher mal Spinn- oder auch Ansitzangler, der mittlerweile fast komplett aufs Fliegenfischen umgestiegen ist... 

Die Vorstellung Köder mit giftigen Bleidämpfen selbst herzustellen ist für mich halt mittlerweile so meilenweit von meiner Alltagsfischerei entfernt, dass es mir fast absurd vorkommt. Meine Köder kann ich mir selbst aus ein paar Hühnerfedern binden wenn ich will - von der Forelle bis zum Hecht. Ich will die Angelarten nicht gegeneinander ausspielen, ich find nur man sollte sich nicht so nen Giftzeugs ins Haus holen, oder? Aber vielleicht hätt ich auch einfach meine Klappe halten sollen in diesem Thread, also nehmts mir nicht übel. 

Habe übrigens auch Leute erlebt, die ebenfalls kein Blei im See versenken wollten, und deswegen selbst durchbohrte Steine oder "Hühnergötter" als Bleie fürs Karpfenfischen verwendeten. Klar, fürs Gufifischen oder Pilkern ist das natürlich keine Lösung... 

Na, ich auf jeden Fall fische "bleifrei" 

Viele Grüße,
Daniel

PS: macht ihr das mit dem Selbergeießen weil sichs finanziell rentiert, oder wegen der Bastelfreude?


----------



## Gondoschir (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*



Silberreiher schrieb:


> macht ihr das mit dem Selbergeießen weil sichs finanziell rentiert, oder wegen der Bastelfreude?



Beides...
Wenn mir das Blei zur Verfügung steht, warum soll ich es dann nicht auch verwerten?
Letzte Woche habe ich erst wieder eine Pkw Batterie aufgemacht und 6 Kilo Blei gewonnen. Wenn ich jetzt davon ausgehe, dass ein 80g Blei schon knapp 1€ kostet, kannst Du dir die Ersparnis ausrechnen. In der Regel stehen mir keine Pkw Batterien zur Verfügung, sondern Lkw Batterien. Da ist die Ausbeute noch erheblich größer. 
Die kleinen Schrotbleie für das normale angeln kaufe ich mir auch im Laden. Nur die größeren Bleie für Fließgewässer und Heringsbleie gieße ich selbst. In der Winterzeit, wo man nicht ans angeln kommt, kann ich die Zeit nutzen, um mich für die kommende Saison zu rüsten. Es ist doch angenehm, wenn man auf dem Weg zum Wasser nicht noch zum Angelladen fahren muss, um 3 Bleie zu kaufen. Da gehe ich in den Keller, greife in die große Kiste und stecke mir die Taschen voll. :m


----------



## Silberreiher (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*

Hallo, 

ich seh schon, ihr seid krasse Bastler! |bigeyes |rolleyes

Grüße, 
Daniel


----------



## Molke-Drink (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*

Das Problem ist ich will genau so einen Korb herstellen....
Nur dafür find ich keine Form aus Alu im Netz..


----------



## 42er barsch (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*

ich habe mich schon mehrfach gefragt wasso toll ist an den körben mit angegossenem blei und konnte mir bisher keine antwort geben.

ich setze meine körbe aus bleischlitten, korb und schlaufe zusammen, wenn eines der teile den geist aufgiebt wird es ersetzt und wenn andere gewicht benötigt werden ist so ein korb auch schnell mal umgebaut.

kombizange und einzelteile für körbe habe ich sowieso immer mit dabei.

gruss


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*



Molke-Drink schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ich will genau so einen Korb herstellen....
> Nur dafür find ich keine Form aus Alu im Netz..



Hast Du mich auf der Ingorier Liste?|bigeyes

Das sind doch solche Formen....


http://www.bleigussformen-shop.de/Bl...en-Suesswasser


----------



## norwegian_sun (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*

also für 20 gramm wäre das im handel:

http://www.bleigussformen-shop.de/Universal-20

da kannste die aussparung für deinen drat selber reinfeilen, je nach machen-abstand#6

gruß mirko#h


----------



## Molke-Drink (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Hast Du mich auf der Ingorier Liste?|bigeyes
> 
> Das sind doch solche Formen....
> 
> ...



nein habe ich nicht keine Bange 
Das sind doch aber Formen wofür ich genau den selben Dargestellen Draht brauche.Ich habe aber anderen  Auserdem sollten es 100g+ sein...


----------



## norwegian_sun (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Das sind doch solche Formen....
> 
> 
> http://www.bleigussformen-shop.de/Bl...en-Suesswasser




is mir doch tatsächlich tommi zuvor gekommen...


----------



## Molke-Drink (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*

Aber diese Formen die ihr mir genannt habt kann ich ja nicht mit ner 0.5er Drahstärke benutzen da läufts Blei doch an der Seite raus oder nicht?


----------



## norwegian_sun (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*

also bei der universal feilst wie gesagt die rillen für deinen drat mit ner schlüsselfeile in entsprechenden abstand selber rein, mal schaun, ob ich die bilder noch finde....


----------



## Molke-Drink (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*

Brauche aber wie gesagt ab 100Gramm


----------



## norwegian_sun (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*



Molke-Drink schrieb:


> Brauche aber wie gesagt ab 100Gramm




gefunden:

http://angler-info.eu/showthread.php/30-Wünsche-an-Bleigussformen-de/page13

wär zumindest mal ne anregung falls du selber was bauen möchtest, ein paar aluleisten auf ne aluplatte schrauben und die kanäle für die dräte feilen, dann zusammenpressen und den "einfüllstutzen" mit nem stufenbohrer reinbohren...wegen dem gewicht kannste ja ausrechnen anhand von rohdichte und inhalt (cm³) der form....zeit haste ja grad, is eh kein angelwetter:q


----------



## Dunraven (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*



42er barsch schrieb:


> ich habe mich schon mehrfach gefragt wasso toll ist an den körben mit angegossenem blei und konnte mir bisher keine antwort geben.



Stabilität.
Bei den angedrückten löst sich immer mal wieder das Blei, die Schlaufe kann sich lösen und den Draht muss man auch Löten oder was auch immer. Die Dinger gehen auf gut deutsch gerne mal auseinander der müsen dauernd nachgedrückt werden. Bei den eingegossenen gibt es diese Probleme nicht. Das Blei hält den Draht zusammen, es kann sich nicht lösen und der Draht max. verbeulen. Sollte der doch mal hin sein, dann kann man es aber ja auch wieder einschmelzen. Das tolle ist also die Stabilität der Körbe.

Wie Du schon sagst, wenn etwas den Geist aufgibt ist es schnell ersetzt bei Deinen Körben. Das ist auch gut weil es da öfter mal passiert das man nacharbeiten oder ersetzen muss. Wem ist nicht schon mal ein solcher Korb weggeflogen weil sich das Blei aufgebogen hat?


----------



## norwegian_sun (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*

hätte da noch ne simplere idee, für den 100gramm eigenbau, sofern das blei auch rund sein darf|kopfkrat:

mal ausrechnen wiviel cm³ blei man braucht|kopfkrat|kopfkrat, entsprechend ein stück eisenrohr trennen, die schlitze fürn drat reinfeilen, das ganze dann hochkant auf ein brett (oder metallplatte) mit ner bohrung (sackloch) im aussendurchmesser vom rohr stellen, mit der wasserpumpenzange zusammen pressen und einfach mit blei ausgießen....als einhänger ein stück drat vorher an den korb "rantüddeln" und mit ins blei eingießen, wobei sich vorher ja auch ein wirbel  auf die dratschlaufe schieben lässt....

gruß mirko#h


----------



## The_Duke (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Warum bezahlst Du viel Geld für eine Wegwerfmaske?
> Greif tiefer in die Tasche und kauf dir ne Maske mit Wechselfilter. Dann brauchst Du in Zukunft nur noch die Filter austauschen.
> Ich trage auf der Arbeit dieses Modell:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/TOP-ANGEBOT-...24404832?pt=Arbeitsschutz&hash=item337c0aa660



Super #6
Sorry, aber da kannste dir gleich nen Lappen in den Mund stecken und da durch atmen!
Lest euch mal durch, wogegen die Masken schützen....da steht nix von Schwermetalldämpfen!
Diese Filter und Masken sind völlig ungeeignet für euer Vorhaben!
Ein wirksamer Atemschutz ist völlig unrentabel und nur für industrielle Anwendungen lohnend.

Für den Hausgebrauch ist es immer noch am besten, wenn man das Bleigießen im Freien macht und sich aus der Windrichtung hält...

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## norwegian_sun (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*



The_Duke schrieb:


> Super #6
> Sorry, aber da kannste dir gleich nen Lappen in den Mund stecken und da durch atmen!
> Lest euch mal durch, wogegen die Masken schützen....da steht nix von Schwermetalldämpfen!
> Diese Filter und Masken sind völlig ungeeignet für euer Vorhaben!
> ...



Dem kann ich mich ohne weiteren kommentar eigentlich nur anschließen#6#6#6#6


----------



## Molke-Drink (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*

Wir wissen das es gefährlich ist! Das Thema ist ein anderes!|wavey:


----------



## 42er barsch (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Stabilität.
> Bei den angedrückten löst sich immer mal wieder das Blei, die Schlaufe kann sich lösen und den Draht muss man auch Löten oder was auch immer. Die Dinger gehen auf gut deutsch gerne mal auseinander der müsen dauernd nachgedrückt werden. Bei den eingegossenen gibt es diese Probleme nicht. Das Blei hält den Draht zusammen, es kann sich nicht lösen und der Draht max. verbeulen. Sollte der doch mal hin sein, dann kann man es aber ja auch wieder einschmelzen. Das tolle ist also die Stabilität der Körbe.
> 
> Wie Du schon sagst, wenn etwas den Geist aufgibt ist es schnell ersetzt bei Deinen Körben. Das ist auch gut weil es da öfter mal passiert das man nacharbeiten oder ersetzen muss. Wem ist nicht schon mal ein solcher Korb weggeflogen weil sich das Blei aufgebogen hat?




hi,

sorry das ich dir in allen punkten widerspreche.
das mag bei gekauften körben so sein, bei meinen nicht.

bei mir biegt sich kein blei auf, es reisst keine schlaufe und lötstellen gehen nicht auf weil ich keine habe.

auch ich habe fertig montierte körbe bei mir im kasten rumfliegen bei denen eher das korbmaterial am durchrosten ist.

dafür habe ich vor einigen jahren aber auch eine lösung gefunden, denn ich fertige meine körbe meist aus entsorgten friteuse-körben. der vorteil liegt auf der hand. edelstahl.
das dieses aber ein nicht so einfach zu besorgendes baumaterial ist greife ich, wenn nötig, auch auf normalen volieren-draht zurrück.

bei gekauften hatte ich schon solche blindgänger, meisten wenn es über die 150g hinaus ging, das sich die flügel der bleischlitten aufgebogen haben oder der O-ring gerissen ist.

auch das war ein grund für mich meine eigenen gussformen herzustellen und körbe selbst zu bauen.

guckstdu hier bei post 18 :

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=256945&highlight=gussform&page=2

mir fliegt definitiv nichts davon, es sei denn die schnur reisst oder ich habe einen hänger, kommt leider viel zu oft vor.


gruss


----------



## Gondoschir (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*



The_Duke schrieb:


> Super #6
> Sorry, aber da kannste dir gleich nen Lappen in den Mund stecken und da durch atmen!
> Lest euch mal durch, wogegen die Masken schützen....da steht nix von Schwermetalldämpfen!
> Diese Filter und Masken sind völlig ungeeignet für euer Vorhaben!
> ...



Stimmt...
Man sollte sich mal durchlesen, wovor die Masken schützen:



> A23 R D



Für Bleidämpfe ist ein P2 Filter vorgeschrieben. Der angebotene Filter ist sogar ein P3 Filter. P4 Filter gibt es nicht...


----------



## 42er barsch (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*

hi,

blei hat einen SCHMELZPUNKT von 300undirgenwasgrad.
ab da wird es flüssig.

der SIEDEPUNKT liegt bei 1000undirgendwasgrad und erst DANN verdampft blei und es bilden sich bleidämpfe.

solche temperaturen sind mit keinem E-Herd, gasbrenner oder ähnlichem zu erzielen.

das problem bei unserer giesserei sind immer die anhaftungen die an unserem blei vorkommen,denn reines blei wird keiner bekommen.

bei wuchtbleien sind es reiniger, schmutz und sonstige abriebe von den klebewuchtgewichten gar nicht zu sprechen.

bei blei aus kabel sind kleber und im schlimmsten fall teeranhaftungen dabei.

bei alten wasserleitungen sind die ablagerungen in den leitungen und bei erdverlegten das was aussen noch drann hängt.

blei aus autobatterien erklärt sich selbst.

ich könnte die liste beleibig weiter führen.

keiner sagt das daß gesund ist, man muss damit umzugehen wissen.
ich z.b. achte darauf das mir der wind nicht gerade ins gesicht bläst, ich halte sicher auch nicht den rüssel direkt über oder in die schmelzschüssel.

das wärend dem giessen nichts gegessen oder getrunken wird versteht sich wohl von selbst.

als ich noch raucher war waren cigs wärend der giesserei absolut tabu, ich habe selbst gedreht aber auch die filterfluppe meiner frau bleib unberührt,

und zu guter letzt versteht sich von selbst das nach der ganzen prozedur, trotz handschuhe, die griffel ( hessisch für finger ) penibel mit der nagelbürste gereinigt werden.

ich möchte damit nur sagen das ihr euch, wenn schon den aufwand mit maske und gedöns, darüber informiert wovor ihr euch schützt denn REINE BLEIDÄMPFE gibts beim hausgebräuchlichen bleigiessen ganz bestimmt nicht.

wenn jetzt jemand auf reines blei ausweichen möchte der muss an silvester alle bleigiessvorräte aufkaufen, den das ist das wohl das einzigste reine blei welches zum häuslichen giessen europaweiterlaubt ist und vertrieben werden darf. 

gruss


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Beides...
> Wenn mir das Blei zur Verfügung steht, warum soll ich es dann nicht auch verwerten?
> Letzte Woche habe ich erst wieder eine Pkw Batterie aufgemacht und 6 Kilo Blei gewonnen. Wenn ich jetzt davon ausgehe, dass ein 80g Blei schon knapp 1€ kostet, kannst Du dir die Ersparnis ausrechnen. In der Regel stehen mir keine Pkw Batterien zur Verfügung, sondern Lkw Batterien. Da ist die Ausbeute noch erheblich größer.



Ich hab grad eine Autobatterie ausgemustert...

Wie zerleg ich das Ding denn FACHGERECHT?

Dabei mach ich mir vor allem Gedanken um die Entsorgung der Säure...

Ich muß manche Bleie selber gießen, weil ich die die ich will oft nicht zuverlässig bekomme.

Mir geht´s aber inzwischen auch darum, daß ich mir verarscht vorkomme:
Meine Händler haben (geschlossen) wirklich sowas unverschämt mit den Preisen angezogen...
Argument sind die hohen Rohstoffpreise.

Für wie blöd wollen die mich verkaufen?
Wie hoch der Anteil des Materialpreises beim Angelblei ist kann sich jeder ausrechnen.

Z.T. ü100% Preisteigerung läßt sich damit irgendwie nicht ganz rechtfertigen...|gr:

Grüße vom 
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Gondoschir (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Ich hab grad eine Autobatterie ausgemustert...
> 
> Wie zerleg ich das Ding denn FACHGERECHT?



Als erstes klemmst Du nen Verbraucher an bis die Batterie restlos entleert ist. Dann lässt Du die Säure ab und fängst sie auf. Einmal mit Wasser spülen kann nicht schaden. Als nächstes trennst Du mit Flex oder Säge den Deckel ab. Dabei müssen auch beide Pole durchtrennt werden. Du nimmst den Deckel ab und siehst 6 Kammern mit 6 Blöcken. Jeder dieser Blöcke hat 2V. Diese Blöcke sind durch einen Bleistrang wechselseitig verbunden. Du nimmst einen Hammer und einen scharfen Meißel, um die Blöcke voneinander zu trennen. Danach kannst Du sie einzeln aus dem Gehäuse ziehen und zerlegen. Alles was Du an Blei gefunden hast, wird abgewaschen, getrocknet und eingeschmolzen. Zurück bleiben nur die Separatoren zwischen den Bleiplatten, das Kunststoffgehäuse und die Säure. Ich kann das alles auf der Arbeit entsorgen. Aber Du hast doch sicherlich einen Bauhof in der Nähe, wo Du sowas abgeben kannst.


----------



## Gondoschir (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*

Wenn Du das nötige Kleingeld hast, kannst Du dir auch eine Maschine kaufen, um Batterien zu öffnen... :m

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTb6G14ZqdM

Man beachte bei 1:59 den Atemschutz des Arbeiters. Eine Halbmaske, die nach Aussage von "The_Duke" völlig wirkungslos ist.
Bei 2:05 erkennt man eindeutig den braunen Filter. Also handelt es sich dabei um einen Filtertyp A (Organische Gase und Dämpfe mit Siedepunkt >65°C)
Hier nochmal der Filtertyp der angezweifelten Maske:



> A23 R D


----------



## Molke-Drink (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*

Mein Gott ihr nervt so langsam mit eurer Bleigewinnung oder der Vergiftungsgefahr,wollt ihr mir mal langsam helfen ne ordentlich Gussform zu suchen? :r


----------



## The_Duke (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*



Molke-Drink schrieb:


> Mein Gott ihr nervt so langsam mit eurer Bleigewinnung oder der Vergiftungsgefahr,wollt ihr mir mal langsam helfen ne ordentlich Gussform zu suchen? :r



Naja...wenns dich so nervt, dass man dabei Schaden nehmen kann, dann zum Wesentlichen:

Scheinbar möchtest du ja nicht nur einen oder zwei Abgüsse herstellen, also lohnt es sich in eine bessere Form zu investieren.
Du kannst dir eine Gussform aus Siliconkautschuk herstellen, wie sie auch für das Zinngießen verwendet wird.
Ein paar nützliche Informationen findest du hier:
>>Gießen mit Siliconkautschuk<<

Das Zeug, welches du dazu brauchst, ist dieses hier: 
>>Silikonkautschukmasse<<

Formenherstellung ist einfach, da du keine zweiteilige Hohlform brauchst.

Zur Filterproblematik sage ich nichts mehr, soll jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
Als Fachkraft für Arbeitsicherheit in einem Chemieunternehmen kenne ich die Unterschiede zwischen Dämpfen, Gasen und Stäuben und die unterschiedlichen Anforderungen bezüglich Atemschutz und ich für meine Person richte mich danach.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*

@Gondoschir

Danke für die Anleitung!

Gut, daß Du hier ein bisschen Fachwissen einbringst!
(Siehe Atemschutz)

Die Gefahren für die Gesundheit sollten nicht unterschätzt werden, aber man darf sich auch nicht verrückt machen lassen.

In dem Video sieht man übrigens, daß die Arbeiter jedesmal andere (bzw. gar keine) Atemschutzvorrichtungen tragen...
Wird wohl seinen Grund haben.

Ich selbst mache diese Arbeit nur im Freien, mit Rückenwind und halte, soweit es geht, die Luft an, wenn ich direkt mit dem flüssigen Blei hantiere.
So fühle ich mich relativ sicher.

Wer Bedenken hat, sollte einfach die Finger vom Bleigießen lassen!

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## 42er barsch (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*

|good:


----------



## Molke-Drink (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*

Ich gieße nur nach Feierabend auf der Arbeit,mit Schutzmaske und industrie Absauganlage,denke sicherer gehts nimma |rolleyes


----------



## donak (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*

Ich mach´s ganz einfach, ich lasse meine Frau gießen :k

Nee Spaß bei Seite, ein bischen Schutz ist schon angebracht, jetzt im Winter bin ich eh im Keller und lackiere da auch, da trage ich dann eine Halbmaske.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/3M-Atemschutzmaske-Lackiermaske-m-Filtern-komplett-ab-39-50-9-Filter-/180724323897?pt=Arbeitsschutz&var=&hash=item2a14025639

Mit A1 Filter.

Im Sommer letzten Jahres habe ich das erste Mal, Blei gegossen, dann aber auf dem Balkon und habe meinen Kopf nicht unbedingt über die "Kochstelle" gebracht.


----------



## Gondoschir (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*



donak schrieb:


> da trage ich dann eine Vollmaske.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/3M-Atemschutzmaske-Lackiermaske-m-Filtern-komplett-ab-39-50-9-Filter-/180724323897?pt=Arbeitsschutz&var=&hash=item2a14025639



Ähhhmmm...
Das ist eine Halbmaske... *anmerk*


----------



## Gondoschir (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*



donak schrieb:


> Mit A1 Filter.



Ist das für den Keller nicht etwas untertrieben???
Ich lackiere in einer Lackierkabine mit Zu- und Abluft und halte den A2 Filter für angebracht. Die MAK-Werte in deinem Keller dürften weitaus höher sein... |kopfkrat


----------



## norwegian_sun (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*

mal ne frage, welchen lack verwendet ihr für pilker / bleie? meine ersten hatte ich mit normalen spraydosen gemacht, hat leider trotz grundierung nicht gehalten#d#d

bin jetz auf pulverlack umgestiegen, is aber von der verarbeitung her nich so einfach wie ne spraydose, hatte schon die idee, weißen pulverlack als grundierung zu nehmen und den rest mit den spraydosen zu machen....hat jemand das schon mal ausprobiert?

PS: möchte aber nicht unbedingt die spritzpistole wegen ein paar pilkern einsauen

gruß mirko#h


----------



## donak (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Ähhhmmm...
> Das ist eine Halbmaske... *anmerk*



Stimmt, hab´s geändert.

Zu deinem Filter, bin kein Profi auf dem Gebiet, aber fühle mich mit dem A1 Filter sicherer im Keller, als ohne, denn dieser ist ja schliesslich für Lacke ausgelegt.

Ich habe keine Ahnung was MAK Werte sind.

Also, meinst du ich kann auch ohne Maske arbeiten??? Denke schon, dass es besser ist mit dieser Maske.

P.S: Gut MAK, heisst Maximale Arbeitsplatz Konzentration. Und ich habe natürlich ein geöffnetes Kellerfenster.


----------



## Gondoschir (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*



donak schrieb:


> Stimmt, hab´s geändert.
> 
> Zu deinem Filter, bin kein Profi auf dem Gebiet, aber fühle mich mit dem A1 Filter sicherer im Keller, als ohne, denn dieser ist ja schliesslich für Lacke ausgelegt.
> 
> ...



Auf jeden Fall ist der A1 Filter besser als kein Filter.
MAK-Werte bezeichnen die Maximale Arbeitsplatz Konzentration.
Das bedeutet nicht, wie Du dich auf die Arbeit konzentrierst, sondern die konzentration der Giftstoffe in der Umgebungsluft.
Bei mir in der Lackierkabine wird der Spritznebel kontinuierlich abgesaugt und es wird Frischluft reingeblasen. Das dürfte in deinem Keller nicht der Fall sein. Von daher liegen die MAK-Werte im obersten Bereich. Dein Filter ist besser als kein Filter, allerdings nicht ausreichend.


----------



## donak (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*

@Gondoschir:

Gut, denke wir belassen es dabei. Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*

als Formmasse  versuch hitzebestaendingen Silikonkautschuk zunehmen und als Modell einfach Legosteine. die sind rechteckig.

Verstehe zwar die ganze Discussion ueber Bleivergiftung nicht ganz. Die jenigen die nur mit Schutzmaske Bleigiessen essen auch keinen Doener oder auch nicht be MC donalds. 

Die wissen immer wo ihr Rindfleisch oder Schweinefleisch oder auch anderes herkommt oder sind diese dann ueberzeugte  Gruenzeugesser mit lederschuhen . 
Ach ja das Gruenzeug wird dann angepflanzt mit Duengemittel aus Danemark. Die haben ja mehr Schweine als Einwohner. koennen Ja nicht alles in die Ostsee einleiten wie in den 80er.

Ich kann verstehen wenn einige Masken tragen die taeglich Blei giessen und paar Euros oder Pfunds damit verdienen.

Ansonsten bitte geht nicht aus der Wohnung. ihr koenntet sauren regen abbekommen. und habt keinen fluessigkeitsaustauch mit euer Frau. Die koennte ja was haben.

Es ist Fakt das wir alle sterben. Der eine frueher und der andere spaeter. Zum Gleuck wissen wir nicht wenn unsere Uhr abgelaufen ist.
Ich jedenfalls esse die Fische die ich fange. Das Wild das ich jage

Ganz einfach geniesse das Leben. und man kann es nicht beschreiben wenn man einen Fisch faengt auf die homemade Geheimwaffe. Man kann  eben nicht alles kaufen!


----------



## Kauli11 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Blei spritzt und brodelt beim gießen!*

Lass die Autobatterie mal weg und gehe zu dem Dachdecker deines Vertrauens.
Er wird mit Sicherheit altes Blei dahaben,welches du für schmalen Euro mitnehmen kannst.
Ansonsten mal anfragen,woher er sein Blei bezieht.#6


----------

